# Why MAC cosmetics is so expensive?



## BettyOliver (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello everyone,
MAC is a famous cosmetic brand, widely used in the market. Their most other food item is probably lipstick. Their product is probably of very good quality that should survive in such a good market. But is there any reason why MAC products are sold at such high prices? Can anyone tell me what the reason is?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2021)

There are a number of makeup brands that are more expensive than MAC, others that are less expensive, and others still that are priced similarly to MAC.

Regardless of a brand's price point, some of that money you're being charged is going back to cover production costs. (The biggest exception is MAC's Viva Glam lipsticks, where 100% of sales of those go to their AIDS foundation.) With some of the more expensive brands -- thinking mainly of ones like Dior, Chanel, Armani, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry -- you're largely paying for name recognition. And sometimes brands charge more because they can and they're fine with that because they have a loyal customer base.


----------



## BettyOliver (Mar 26, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> There are a number of makeup brands that are more expensive than MAC, others that are less expensive, and others still that are priced similarly to MAC.
> 
> Regardless of a brand's price point, some of that money you're being charged is going back to cover production costs. (The biggest exception is MAC's Viva Glam lipsticks, where 100% of sales of those go to their AIDS foundation.) With some of the more expensive brands -- thinking mainly of ones like Dior, Chanel, Armani, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry -- you're largely paying for name recognition. And sometimes brands charge more because they can and they're fine with that because they have a loyal customer base.


Thanks for your sharing, it really gave me a lot of information.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 30, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> There are a number of makeup brands that are more expensive than MAC, others that are less expensive, and others still that are priced similarly to MAC.
> 
> Regardless of a brand's price point, some of that money you're being charged is going back to cover production costs. (The biggest exception is MAC's Viva Glam lipsticks, where 100% of sales of those go to their AIDS foundation.) With some of the more expensive brands -- thinking mainly of ones like Dior, Chanel, Armani, YSL, Tom Ford, Burberry -- you're largely paying for name recognition. And sometimes brands charge more because they can and they're fine with that because they have a loyal customer base.


... Also just to add, MAC is owned by Estee Lauder which is part of shellygrrl's second paragraph. And I agree with her first one.


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 14, 2021)

you consider MAC too expensive?) have you seen the prices on dior products, or chanel, fenty beauty?


----------



## lasharn (Aug 11, 2021)

MAC alone stands for all the cosmetic needs. It's expensive because of its unmatched quality and components used. Apart from that, it's been running since a long time and already holds a reputation in the cosmetics industry.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 15, 2021)

lasharn said:


> MAC alone stands for all the cosmetic needs. It's expensive because of its unmatched quality and components used. Apart from that, it's been running since a long time and already holds a reputation in the cosmetics industry.



Again personal preferences. And like the above posts have mentioned, there are better brands out there in terms of higher quality.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 16, 2021)

kiarabalmdotcom said:


> I wouldn't say "stands for _all _cosmetic needs" but to each his own I guess. Back in the early to late 90's, I had problems with MAC's lack of shades especially since I was in the darker end of the spectrum. Although this problem was not exclusive to MAC, I initially thought a big and global brand like them would be eager to cater to a wider market and unexplored territory. Good thing we have Fenty now though, Rihanna knows where's it at.



Yes! Thank you! 

I've had the same experience with them as well. I've found that Cinema Secrets and Eve Pearl have a better shade range for people of colour. I agree with you on Fenty Beauty as well, also Huda Beauty is in the same category as Fenty.


----------



## LifeLithia (Aug 17, 2021)

It's expensive because of its unmatched quality and components used.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2021)

I admit I balked when I saw the lipstick prices. Last time I bought MAC they were $15!


----------

